# wtb pillow top seats for



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

looking for some pillow top seats for a 2dr 81 cadillac coupe??


----------



## 85 Eldo (Nov 10, 2011)

i got some white pillow tops. go to my profile then check my album. i got an extra set off an eldo. They should fit. hmu


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a set off a 82 coup deville 50/50 fron bench and rear


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

85 Eldo said:


> i got some white pillow tops. go to my profile then check my album. i got an extra set off an eldo. They should fit. hmu


How much you want for em, i am also looking for a full set front and back..


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I have a set of reupholsterd Cadi seats pillow tops for sale.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

i got the back seat pillow covers for sale 50 plus shipping


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

i could use a set


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Are they seats for el dorado fits coupe deville cuz I got new white pillow seats


----------



## lucky87 (Feb 9, 2012)

what year is the interior for if you havent sold it yet?


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still have it , 84 white its like new , en got more parts


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------

